# Walden Colorado house lease for 2008 hunts



## fishoholic (Dec 21, 2007)

Don't know how many people here travel to hunt out in Walden but I am sure there are some. If not and thinking of going, it is 85% public land up there so there is plenty of places to hunt with tons of elk and mule deer. Anyway, this is where my wife is from so we bought a house out there but will only use it in the summer and every other Christmas so I am going to lease it out. It is a 3 bedroom, 2 bath house that will sleep 6-8 fairly comfortably. I will be renting it out each season. Here is a link to the 2008 seasons. Shoot me a PM if interested.

http://wildlife.state.co.us/Hunting/SeasonDatesAndFees/BigGameDatesAndFees.htm 
Look down at the bottom for 08 season. 

2008
Archery
8/30 – 9/28

Muzzle
9/13 – 9/21

Rifle
1st Separate Limited Elk 10/11-10/15
2nd Combined Deer & Elk 10/18-10/26
3rd Combined Deer & Elk 11/1-11/7
4th Combined Limited Deer & Elk 11/12-11/16

Also forgot to mention that Walden has some phenominal fishing in the area. You can easily stop back by one of the 20+ public lakes and public streams (or leased by the guberment) on your way back in from an afternoon hunt. Not to forget, Walden is the Moose viewing capital of the World. Walden is located in North Park (Jackson County). 

Here is some fishing info
http://www.coloradofishing.net/ft_northpark.htm

Here is a visitor guides
http://northparkvisitorsguide.com/


They used to have an awesome website that gave tons of information about hunting and fishing as tourism is their main source of income. They are developing a new one so check back every now and then and maybe they will have their new one online soon. 
http://www.waldenchamber.com/index.html


Hunting public lands
http://parks.state.co.us/Parks/StateForest/

There two state parks
Colorado and State Forest State Parks

There are numerous National Forests surrounding Walden
Routt, Medicine Bow, Never Summer and Platte River, Roosevelt, and Arapaho national forests. 

Routt National Forest is probably some of the best hunting in northern Colorado. 

Google any of these and find the information

The town of Walden is about 700 people. Very nice people (I married one of them) and a european feel. People out there don't live to work but rather work to live.

Doug


----------



## Smarrhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Pm Sent


----------



## bwarren2 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Walden*

How much is the house per week?


----------



## fishoholic (Jan 4, 2008)

We are still working on a price but I believe 250 a week per person is fair. We can work something out if interested.


----------



## fishoholic (Jan 5, 2008)

Here is the best map I could find online. Walden is 11 o'clock of Denver near the Wyoming border. When you move your cursor over a national forest or national grassland, the name of the forest or grassland will appear. Please move your cursor to the selection you want and click. A new window will appear with the information you selected.

Remeber this is only the federal land, there are also 2 state forests.

http://www.fs.fed.us/r2/recreation/map/colorado/current-html/dialup-map/index-dialup-speed.shtml


----------



## fishoholic (Jan 11, 2008)

ttt


----------



## swamp hunter (Jan 12, 2008)

Killed my first bull a 5x5 on little flattop in Routt, Prettiest county you,ll ever see. Still gotta burn boot leather if you want to get away from the crowds.Bring a framed backpack, a good sleeping bag and some c rations , and head up hill. I,d say bout the end of Oct. Them hills will be screaming bugles !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishoholic (Jan 31, 2008)

ttt


----------



## fishoholic (Mar 8, 2008)

It will be here before you know it.


----------



## howboutthemdawgs (Mar 9, 2008)

Heck I liked the Routt National Forest so much I will be living there April 1st.  I've had enough of this state!


----------



## fishoholic (Jun 25, 2008)

Fast approaching hunting season


----------

